# Golden retriever trainer in charlotte



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome and good luck finding a trainer, I'm sure others in your area will have suggestions. It took us a few tries to finally find the right 'fit' for us and Honey but it was worth the trial and error. Have fun with your new pup.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Personally, I would never send a dog to be trained by someone else. I like learning to work with my dog by taking puppy classes and progressing to other classes. It builds a good bond. I also would only work with a trainer who uses positive training methods rather than punishment. I don't live near Charlotte but hopefully someone will have a recommendation. Enjoy your little pup.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the whole board and train thing personally. Its expensive, I don't always love the methods (e. collars etc), results are not necessarily excellent because so much of dog training is actually teaching YOU how to effectively communicate with your dog. Honestly, its generally pretty expensive and not necessarily needed for a the average GR. Goldens are often easier to train than other dogs, and its incredibly rewarding to put in the work and watch your puppy become into an amazing dog. 

I would get into a good puppy class that focuses on positive reinforcement training methods. Go for one where you know pups will be vaccinated -- avoid the ones at places like Petco (they can come into contact with adult dogs who might not be vaccinated). 

Crate training is excellent, you can also start basic obedience training at home as well at this age. You'd be shocked how fast you can teach a puppy to sit with a clicker and some treats (or honestly, just treats). You also want to make sure you are socializing him to lots of people, places, and things (but stick to puppies around his own age for a while, not all dogs are vaccinated, and many adult dogs dislike puppies). 

You can also enlist the help of a trainer to come to your house and work one-on-one with you. Often puppy classes will come with a one-time trainer consult, which can help you get on the right track.


----------

